# Start your own food delivery business?



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.mrdelivery.com/franchising


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SubTeacher said:


> https://www.mrdelivery.com/franchising


No reason you cant.

Also
Start your own resturant !


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

SubTeacher said:


> https://www.mrdelivery.com/franchising


Ohh Mr Delivery is a scam. I tried it out in Tulsa last year when I was there.

They are a logistical nightmare. So unorganized and a terrible app.

Pay is worse than any app. They charge you like $7-8 weekly for their "driver kit" which includes delivery bag, shirt, and a stupid flag that is supposed to go on your car. It's robbery. They also charge you for "accounting services" which is basically just sending you a 1099. Can't be legal

They send you 7-8 miles for 1 mile deliveries that pay out like $4 or worse.

They also make you sign a non-compete clause so you can't use any other apps.

I could go on, but I can't believe they still exist as a company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nothing from stopping You from offering Your Services to Resturants & Individuals.
NOTHING.

GO FOR IT.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Nothing from stopping You from offering Your Services to Resturants & Individuals.
> NOTHING.
> 
> GO FOR IT.


Interesting, I think this may be a good direction to head...

Now, about those pesky logistics.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

There are guys doing it. They just hire drivers as subcontractors and work a deal with the restaurants that is better than Ubereats. Not that hard as Uber wants 35% from the restaurants. Most restaurants hate Uber, but rely on a delivery service they don't need to pay for. Drivers only drive, no dishes, no taking out trash. I think it is hard to scale and you are not going to find great apps without some big VC money behind you. If someone can build an app that works as well as Uber/Lfyt/Postmates, then there is a franchise opportunity across the country. The demand is there for food, but you have to have something that is easy on the phone for ordering. The bottleneck is having enough drivers at enough restaurants to deliver in 30-60 minutes. Another problem is classifying someone as an independent contractor, but having them at a specific restaurant for a schedule and not paying them any wages. Locally it is typically something like flat $6 per trip plus tips or $1.15 per mile from store to dropoff, plus tips. During busiest times that works out to $15-20 an hour for the driver, but is not a 40 hour gig. For the owner, if you can get 25% from the restaurant and break even on the drivers by charging a delivery fee it may be profitable with enough restaurants signed up.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

GruveRecords said:


> Ohh Mr Delivery is a scam. I tried it out in Tulsa last year when I was there.
> 
> They are a logistical nightmare. So unorganized and a terrible app.
> 
> ...


But as owner of a franchise, you can do all the deliveries yourself


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There is a local service here called delivery dudes, I saw their office once while I was urinating in their parking lot lol

I think they recently moved to a bigger office, and not sure how much resources it takes to run an app properly but I am guessing it's a lot.

I use a bunch of apps for food deliveries. The most frustrating issue with me is the musical chairs of restaurants switching apps constantly and sometimes when I feel like getting something specific you have to search through 5 apps and they might not be on any of them that week.

Not sure if this is the same in every market


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> There is a local service here called delivery dudes, I saw their office once while I was urinating in their parking lot lol
> 
> I think they recently moved to a bigger office, and not sure how much resources it takes to run an app properly but I am guessing it's a lot.
> 
> ...


The company that franchises the opportunity, handles all the logistics


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> There is a local service here called delivery dudes, I saw their office once while I was urinating in their parking lot lol
> 
> I think they recently moved to a bigger office, and not sure how much resources it takes to run an app properly but I am guessing it's a lot.
> 
> ...


Yea it just depends on which Tablet they feel like turning on. I talk to these restaurant owners all the time. They get upset over something stupid and keep the app shut off. Next week they're back. Some restaurants only want to run one app at a time because they don't have staff that can handle mutli tasking well enough.

As much as they all complain about UberEats, it's the most consistently used app. No denying that. DoorDash is far behind in 2nd. I get 5 times as many UberEats pings as Doordash.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

GruveRecords said:


> Yea it just depends on which Tablet they feel like turning on. I talk to these restaurant owners all the time. They get upset over something stupid and keep the app shut off. Next week they're back. Some restaurants only want to run one app at a time because they don't have staff that can handle mutli tasking well enough.
> 
> As much as they all complain about UberEats, it's the most consistently used app. No denying that. DoorDash is far behind in 2nd. I get 5 times as many UberEats pings as Doordash.


Doordash is the most expensive from my experience but their selection at least where I live is the best.

I have been using uber eats more recently because they have been the cheapest as they seem to discount lately. Some deliveries I have had recently been free to $2.50


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Nothing from stopping You from offering Your Services to Resturants & Individuals.
> NOTHING.
> 
> GO FOR IT.


Wouldn't the restaurant start making you do extra work like cleaning and stuff?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Wouldn't the restaurant start making you do extra work like cleaning and stuff?


Great " EXTRA" income on Slow delivery nights.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Well, that's fine. I got into thus business for a reason. That reason is because I don't want to work for someone else.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Here is the issue I see and believe there are solutions. The restaurant can not predict volume so decides not to hire delivery driver or drivers This makes financial sense in states like CA, where minimum wage applies to everyone. Before they deliver one item they are paying wages plus unemployment, ss etc. Then the driver will expect to be paid a delivery fee on top of the base wage. Before you know it you are at $20 an hour for someone that may or may not have any deliveries. Independent contractor is not going to work when you have a set schedule and location to check in.

Possible solution, drivers that are online and available to take orders from any restaurant, when they choose. Offer is sent out Ping, with starting and final destination. Driver get $5 minimum up to 4 mile radius plus tips Extra $1 per mile after that. Driver only drives, no dishes cleanup or trash etc. Because the driver works when they want to, I don't believe there to be any employer, employee relationship. Delivery fee can be paid by consumer restaurant or split. Any thoughts on this model?

Oh and charge $6 for delivery service, owner who manages drivers gets $1 on every delivery plus charges restaurant monthly subscription fee for software to track drivers location and notify customers of delivery progress.


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

I think that very soon instead of a few big delivery services experimenting on their drivers, there will be a constant ebb and flow of smaller delivery services that go boom and bust pretty frequently. All of the pieces are in place for anyone with sufficient motivation to create their own delivery service.

Eventually someone will unlock the magical formula (if only on a regional basis) that works really well for everyone involved.


----------

